# Back after a 5 month absence



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Just wanted to say hello, and I am back!  

Thank you so much to those of you who have sent me texts and emails whilst I have been absent!  I am much better now - the eating is almost back to normal and I have returned to work full time.

I would have been back sooner but been experiencing t'internet problems!

Anyway, it's going to take me hours and hours and hours to catch up!  OMG!  

Thank you all so much for your continued love and support - I love each and every one of you!

Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

​
Missed you lots,   
am glad you're on the mend
Take good care
lots of love and hugs
      
Maria Christina xxxxxxxxx​


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Tracy

So glad your back and feeling better hun - everyone has missed you loads ((hugs))

T xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Fab to have you back my lovely
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX​


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Soooo good to see you back.   

Tracy xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

*WONDERFUL TO HAVE YOU BACK - MISSED YOU LIKE MAD* Hope you are feeling much brighter now


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great to see you again honey!!!

Welcome back


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome back Tracy babes...Good to see you here. Just you make sure you keep getting better!!!

Love and snuggles

Vicki x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
We sure did miss you 

~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello,

Welcome Back.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

I know we've "chatted" whilst you've been away from FF but it's so good to have you back...have missed you loads. I'm glad that you're starting to feel better 











You know I'm always here for you...my special FF buddie. 











Lotsa love
Natasha xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wooohooooo   

Welcome back Tracy you have been missed   

Lots of love
Emmaxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Tracy

Oh sweetie sorry i missed your post and of course have missed you lots and lots

Lovely to have you back sweetheart 

sending lots of love to you sweetheart

Love Emxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Honey

Welcome Back to the fold  .........and so glad you are starting to feel better!  

Look after yourself 

Jennie
  x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Lovely to see you back Tracy. Glad too things are getting better for you. You have been missed lots.

Love KImx x  x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Tracy

So glad to see you back and feeling better    Looking forward to seeing you on the boards again  

Loadsa love

Debs xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome back Tracy  

Have missed you so much, glad to hear your feeling better.

Lots of love

x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome back Tracy. I've missed you a healpload and I'm so pleased to see you back in the action! 

C~x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Welcome back Tracy  So pleased to read you are on the mend   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw thanks guys   

What lovely messages!  I am sat here almost in tears! Happy tears! 

Can't wait to catch up!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wooooohoooooooo Great to see you back Tracey!! I've missed you loads!

Welcome back hun!

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey you!








back hun, missed you around the boards............ 

Hope to catch up real soon....

Love Sarah xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome back Tracy its lovely to see u

Kate xx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

I know its a bit late but welcome back! You have been missed loads

xxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

welcome back

your girls do a fab job on all the boards just wanted to say hello.

keepinghope xx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome back am glad you're feeling better!!!!!!]

We've missed you!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

